# New to EV: E-Sports Bike Planning Questions



## KG_00 (Sep 8, 2009)

Looks like you have considerable budget to create a nice bike which is good. It should allow you to go with Lithium cells which should help you get the performance you are looking for. 

I would advice you to jump on over and post on El Moto. There are a couple converted Ninja's over there and very knowledgable electric motorcycle people. 

-Kyle


----------

